
Telegram Open Network (TON) White Paper [pdf] (unconfirmed) - diimdeep
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lqVlrgiztnA5dkOHP7-ENDKT1FgZuCUV/view
======
diimdeep
This one 132 pages long, there is also 23 pages long document [1]

Techcrunch: "In a 132 page white paper, Telegram has outlined a four-stage
plan" [2]

[1]:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/18F51eFyyHZ1Pu0JxaTcT99xDLIc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/18F51eFyyHZ1Pu0JxaTcT99xDLIcKv0u1/view)

[2]: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/08/telegram-open-
network/](https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/08/telegram-open-network/)

